
Psychedelically Beautiful 3dSkiMaps! - dmgreer
http://3dskimaps.com
======
dmgreer
D'oh! I was just doing my profile, didn't mean to start a discussion. But if
you must know...

Psychedelically beautiful 3d Ski Maps show you at a glance the steepness of
the slopes on a color scale that's the same for all ski mountains, so there's
no more guessing what they really mean by "beginner", "intermediate", and
"expert".

------
Constantine
Interesting, but my eyes!

